# How to blend using a sharpies.



## niversart (Dec 5, 2013)

I have been drawing for awhile now trying new mediums. The one medium I am learning to use sharpies. 

The artist that use sharpies are tattoo artist. Yes I am learning to draw tattoos only because I have had great success selling tattoos than my charcoal art. 

Sharpies can be used to draw hard lines but believe it or not you can also blend using a sharpie. I know it seems like it is too good to be true. I didn't believe it either until I tried it. This is what this post is going to be about.

Blending a sharpie color is easier than you think. all you need is one tool call the blending sharpie. It has clear tips and can be reused on different colors. just have to make sure to wipe the tip off for each color and when you are done.

When you start to blend take the tip of the blender and wipe it on the color you are blending. Make sure to add just enough on the tip not the entire marker.

Run the blender where you want to blend and you have just blended with a sharpie. 

If you would like to see more I have a link for a young lady that post on blending with markers.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't do any work with sharpies however that doesn't mean I don't appreciate it or want to learn something new so if you would like to share the link I would like to see it.


----------



## niversart (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you for responding. I'm sorry, I left the link on my blog. Go to niversart.blogspot.comhttp://www.niversart.blogspot.com I will be adding more art to my blog soon.


----------



## niversart (Dec 5, 2013)

*Dart in my Heart*









Deart in my heart was done in sharpie markers. As you can see I still need to practice myself. It is a new medium for me but I am persistent. 
ENJOY


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Really nice. The colors are so vibrant!


----------

